# Empire Summer Slam- Tucson, Az. 29 July



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

Empire Summer Slam 29 July 2012
601 North Stone Avenue
Tucson, AZ

MECA double points event
Show & Shine, SPL, Park and Pound, SQL, install, RTA, MECA Kids divisions. 

Registration and Cliniques begin at 9am
Judging starts at 11am

Trophies for 1st-3rd places in all classes. 

Come on out for an amazing show!


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

Plenty of SQL classes and SPL classes. I know it's been a while since we have had a show in Tucson but we are hitting it full steam ahead.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I plan on being back there whether I compete or not this time around. 


Sent from my iPhone.... Beware of AutoCorrect.


----------

